# R.I.P. Tom Petty



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

Not a big fan of most things coming out of Hogtown, but TP was a good one. Here is his ode to Gainseville.


----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

Always thought a lot of this one.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 2, 2017)

RIP


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 2, 2017)

There are conflicting reports about his death. He was put on life support and at first it was stated he was pulled off life support.

Tmz says he is still on life support and lapd can't confirm his death.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 2, 2017)

R.I.P






FREEEEEE.......I'M FREEE.....FAALLING!!


----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> There are conflicting reports about his death. He was put on life support and at first it was stated he was pulled off life support.
> 
> Tmz says he is still on life support and lapd can't confirm his death.


Didn't know that. The guys on IG were talking about him dying. Went to You Tube, and there were several news reports of his death.


----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

You ready?


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 2, 2017)

He supposedly is still on life support and the family has do not resuscitate.  I hope he can pull through so way but I doubt it.
He is one of the best things to come out of Florida. 

He was finally offered a record deal and they said we want you but lose your band, this happens fro some artists. Tom pretty much told them Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers or f**k off.

He later fought the dishonest record companies just like Prince did. He and the Heartbreakers are one of the best and most original American bands.

Great song, creepy video and it deals witrh death.


----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> He supposedly is still on life support and the family has do not resuscitate.  I hope he can pull through so way but I doubt it.
> He is one of the best things to come out of Florida.
> 
> He was finally offered a record deal and they said we want you but lose your band, this happens fro some artists. Tom pretty much told them Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers or f**k off.
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/tom-petty-dead-dies-death-latest-cause-age-life-career-music-heartbreakers-a7979696.html


----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

It's always been amazing to me that Tom Petty got into the best super band in the history of super bands. I mean this lineup is a Who's Who of rock music.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 2, 2017)

too larry said:


> It's always been amazing to me that Tom Petty got into the best super band in the history of super bands. I mean this lineup is a Who's Who of rock music.


Well Tom and his band were well respected in England where the fans can be pretty tough and discerning I think to some extent, England really broke the band on their first tour in the UK. A bit like Cheap Trick broke it big with Live At Budokan or breaking it in Japan. Also like Depeche Mode getting over the hump to superstardom with goth college kids in the USA. They were kind of slagged off by many in the UK. 

Tom only played again in the UK about 5 years ago or so to critical acclaim and big crowds. 

I think all Wilburys idiolized Roy and for good reason.


----------



## too larry (Oct 2, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> Well Tom and his band were well respected in England where the fans can be pretty tough and discerning I think to some extent, England really broke the band on their first tour in the UK. A bit like Cheap Trick broke it big with Live At Budokan or breaking it in Japan. Also like Depeche Mode getting over the hump to superstardom with goth college kids in the USA. They were kind of slagged off by many in the UK.
> 
> Tom only played again in the UK about 5 years ago or so to critical acclaim and big crowds.
> 
> I think all Wilburys idiolized Roy and for good reason.


Roy was the real deal. That makes three of the Wilburys dead now, right? Only Lucky and Otis left. They need to. . . .


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 2, 2017)

UOTE="too larry, post: 13817420, member: 974347"]Roy was the real deal. That makes three of the Wilburys dead now, right? Only Lucky and Otis left. They need to. . . .





[/QUOTE]

The Beatles supposedly idiolized Roy. RIngo is either high or overwhelmed. LOL. 

What is so amazing is The Beatles, who became the biggest band in the world, idolized two guys who created music is two of the most depressing and backwater areas in Texas. Buddy Holly in Lubbock and Roy in Wink, Texas near the oil fields. Buddy was no looker and neither was poor Roy with terrible eyesight. They sure made up for it with great music.

The Beatles also came from another somewhat backwater in Liverpool as did ToM petty breaking out of Gainesville, Florida.

The one good thing about Texas is it was flat as hell and most music was on AM radio. A radio station is Texas could reach a lot of people. I think Roy at the time was loved even more in the UK than the US a bit like Eddie Cochran who died in a car wreck in England. 

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/05/22/the_beatles_tour_with_roy_orbison_even_the_beatles_struggled_to_follow_roy.html

Those other blokes are Gerry and the Pacemakers.


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 3, 2017)

This is a love song...

Actually...it's not a love song.

It's a song about drugs.

Actually...It's a love song about drugs.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

My shit right here!!! RIP music legend. Let's get to the point, let's roll another joint!


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> This is a love song...
> 
> Actually...it's not a love song.
> 
> ...


Somehow I had never heard this song before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## atavistic (Oct 13, 2017)

Somebody said he left the world better than he found it - a pretty good testament.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)

After months of speculation, a medical examiner has ruled that Tom Petty died of an accidental overdose, according to a statement from the Los Angeles County Medical Examiner. The Hall of Fame musician had taken several pain medications, including Fentanyl, oxycodone and generic Xanax. Other medications included generic Restoril (a sleep aid) and generic Celexa (which treats depression).


----------



## eyelid (Jan 19, 2018)

fxking guy was touring with a broken hip!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 19, 2018)

accidental overdose? aren't most od's accidental?


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)

Petty had been prescribed the drugs to treat emphysema, knee issues and a fractured hip, his family said in a statement accompanying the results. Petty's coronary artery disease had been a persistent problem throughout his final tour. 
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/tom-pettys-cause-of-death-accidental-overdose-w515472


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 19, 2018)

something mello


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)




----------

